# Snuggle Hank



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Hank being adorable last night! <3

snuggle by summerpapillons, on Flickr

I like his profile

snuggle2 by summerpapillons, on Flickr

Toof
snuggle7 by summerpapillons, on Flickr

Those EYES man, they slay me.

snuggle5 by summerpapillons, on Flickr

<333
snuggle12 by summerpapillons, on Flickr

snuggle13 by summerpapillons, on Flickr

Just make yourself at home

snuggle9 by summerpapillons, on Flickr

Night night
snuggle6 by summerpapillons, on Flickr


----------



## Sandakat (Mar 7, 2015)

He is a cutie!


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

He is so dang cute!


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Awww love him! He's such a funny guy.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Everybody needs a snuggle Hank.


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

cookieface said:


> Everybody needs a snuggle Hank.


I agree wholeheartedly! I want a Hank!


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

I love Hank! There really needs to be a real breed just like him he is sooo awesome <3


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I really think he knows he's adorable. LOL Cannot take him anywhere without him charming half the people we come across. He's got the big brown puppydog eyes down.


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Laurelin said:


> I really think he knows he's adorable. LOL Cannot take him anywhere without him charming half the people we come across. He's got the big brown puppydog eyes down.


He really does.

Honestly your entire crew just oozes cute overload.

All your dogs sound like dogs I want to own haha


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Awww thanks! Mia and Summer are both pretty cute too. Mia does not think she is cute (unless she is trying to steal your food)


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Laurelin said:


> Awww thanks! Mia and Summer are both pretty cute too. Mia does not think she is cute (unless she is trying to steal your food)


Yes she is clearly a fierce warrior no time for this cutesy nonsense!


----------



## chimunga (Aug 29, 2014)

I did not realize just how much terrier Hank had in him. He's a lot smaller than I thought. I love it.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Yeah he's actually really small. The shelter thought he'd grow a bit when I got him but he didn't. I think he may be older than they thought to be honest and was more like a year and a few months when I got him but who knows! He's around 15" give or take (I measured him at 14.75" and this weekend the judge measured him at just over 15"). He is 21 lbs or so according to the vet's scale. The shelter was expecting him to be more around 30 lbs. Whoops. He's kind of around mini aussie and large sheltie sized. 

What mix is anyone's guess. Definitely some sort of terrier... people like to guess jack Russell, rat terrier, and fox terrier a lot.


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Laurelin said:


> <333
> snuggle12 by summerpapillons, on Flickr
> 
> snuggle13 by summerpapillons, on Flickr


Oh god, he IS way too cute. Those EYES!! I _almost _can't believe he's so "bad"


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

His ticking is gorgeous! And I love his little eyebrows.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Equinox said:


> Oh god, he IS way too cute. Those EYES!! I _almost _can't believe he's so "bad"


He is such good boy.



I am such a sucker for tricolor- I think mostly for the eyebrows. Love them. I also love his little brown feet spots.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

He is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

Hank! <3 I'm not huge on Terriers usually.. but dang he is the cutest most handsome little guy.


----------



## fourdogs (Feb 3, 2014)

Hank is so handsome!! <3


----------



## chimunga (Aug 29, 2014)

I don't want a terrier. I _really _don't want a terrier. But Hank really makes me want a terrier.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

To be fair, I really think he's not pure terrier. I really do think there's some herder in there. He is a lot more focused and biddable than any terrier I've spent much time around.


----------

